# HR-45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act of 2009



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbs_do

Very Important for you to be aware of a new bill HR 45 introduced into the House. 

This is the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act of 2009.




We just learned yesterday about this on the Peter Boyles radio program. 




Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because it is flying under the radar.




To find out about this - go to any government website and type in HR 45 or Google HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the information.




Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm - any rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless:




•It is registered




•You are fingerprinted




•You supply a current Driver's License




•You supply your Social Security #




•You will submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time=2 0of their choosing




•Each update - change or ownership through private or public sale must be reported and costs $25 - Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a firearm and are subject up to a year in jail.




•There is a child provision clause on page 16 section 305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. 




They would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 yrs. in prison.




If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of many options to read this. It is long and lengthy. But, more and more people are becoming aware of this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in your family - pass this along.




Peter Boyles is on this and having guests. Listen to him on KHOW 630 a.m. in the morning. He suggests the best way to fight this is to tell all your friends about it and "spring into action". Also he suggests we all join a pro-gun group like the Colorado Rifle Association, hunting associations, gun clubs and especially the NRA.




This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and disarming of our society to the point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it.




This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not.




If you take my gun, only the criminal will have one to use aga inst me. HR 45 only makes me/us less safe. After working with convicts for 26 years I know=2 0this bill, if passed, would make them happy and in less danger from their victims.




http://thomas..loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45:




http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/show=0 A 

http://www.govtrack.us/congress /bill.xpd?bill=h111-45




Please... copy and send this out to EVERYONE in the USA ..


:thumbs_do


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thabk you!*

for posting this up! good work!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

The Blair Holt thing has been introduced into Congress a couple of times now.

It's never made it out of committee.

And, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi both have stated in public that they will NOT support any AWB bill or anything like it.

http://thehill.com/leading-the-news...-opposing-weapons-ban-revival-2009-02-26.html

Let's face it. Too many people own guns. They also vote. The Dems still want power. They do anything stupid like this, it's gonna cost them.

I predict that this will also die in committee...just like the others did.

-Steve


----------

